# We are done with boarding



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Yikes! Hope everything works out for you and your ponies.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Cute....50 lb bag should be about one week, feeding like I feed. Which actually comes down to 16 feedings but don't worry about other 2.

You have been getting shafted big time.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Theft as an employee essentially.......bad!!!!!!:evil:


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Not only is that WRONG for them to do that but.. Changing feed like that in horses can kill them!.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Great to hear you found a situation that works well for you! I could not imagine being unhappy with where I board.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow, I'm glad you're getting the horse out of there.


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

One of the "joys" of boarding. I soooo like being at a private barn by myself. No stolen tack, borrowed tack, tack not put back where it belonged, hay and feed disappearing at alarming rates, only my messes to clean up and no attitudes to deal with other than a snotty gelding once in awhile. Can you tell that I'm jaded??


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

It's good you've got a plan in place. Keep us posted with the acreage deal - it's hard work having your own place but well worth your peace of mind.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I knew of a boarder who was stealing feed from another boarder. A hidden camera caught her in action. BO knew nothing about it.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Hope it goes well and you get the acreage. be careful about boarding at a friends, things can go south in a hurry, Thats the only place where I boarded that i had feed come up missing. 
Hope everything works out for you, and when you leave , if they ask on the day you are packed and trailered, just say, because of the missing feed .


----------



## They Call Me Pete (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks for the replays. Going to ask why we are going through so much feed and see what I get for an explanation.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

You probably won't get a good explanation. I know someone who sent her horse away for training, they claimed he was going through a 60-pound bale a day plus a bag of feed every 3 days. And he came back skinny. When he came back his owner put him on 1/3 bale a day, and 4 lbs of feed and he gained all his weight back pretty quickly.


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

*I have boarded before and always had problems, but then I was "spoiled" to having my horses on my daddy's property. Last place I boarded at, the lady who was unofficially in charge was always complaining and smart mouthing about something from the fact that we didn't lunge our horses before we rode, to the fact that I went home and cooked a meal every night, instead of just having soup and sandwiches, which would not heat up my kitchen, to taking over my kids riding lessons that I was paying for, for her own self!!* *This was not only rude, but embarrasing as well. She would actually go saddle her horse, and come join in with her own questions and problems!!*


----------

